# Nigerian Dwarf - Green Eyes



## KasKiRanch

I have a unique new doeling, that has a genetic history of no consistent blue eyes. Her mother is one of a set of triplets the parents are both Brown eyed but the other two siblings where born with blue eyes (genetically suppose to be impossible). 

Well now mom just her very first doeling...and her yes are NOT brown...yet anyway. They don't look real blue, but look almost green. Do ND have green eyes? Both parents have brown eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno

They will probably change to the full brown eyes as she gets older.


----------



## KasKiRanch

Mom up close...definitely brown eyes.


----------



## KasKiRanch

ksalvagno said:


> They will probably change to the full brown eyes as she gets older.


Yeah I was wondering that but ALL of our other babies so far I was looking at their day old pics and they have definite brown eyes...she is now 4 days and they are still a weird light greenie color. Never seen anything like them.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I have one ND doeling whose eyes are definitely green...she is out of all brown eyed lineage too. She's 2 years old and they darkened, but they are definitely not brown.


----------



## KasKiRanch

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> I have one ND doeling whose eyes are definitely green...she is out of all brown eyed lineage too. She's 2 years old and they darkened, but they are definitely not brown.


Really? Do you have a picture I would love to see .


----------



## KW Farms

They're just normal baby blues...they'll change as she ages.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I don't think I have a good one of her eyes...I'll have to look and see...trouble is when you get in close for eye pics...they tend to come out red or blue or all dark and wierd.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I did find one of her dam who has the same eyes and you can see how much lighter they are than brown... This is Evie and she belongs to InClover nigerians (www.inclovernigerians.webs.com) Wanna give credit where credit is due


----------



## dayofthunder

Hopefully they stay green..beautiful!


----------



## goatgirl16

I have bucklings that there eyes where green they are more of a brown color now but they where really green


----------

